# Attic smoker built in the house fireplace chimney



## wag146 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I didn't know where else to turn. I'm looking for a history buff that can tell me something about this smoker that is built into the chimney in the attic. It was built in the 1800's era. It still bears the nails that hold the meat inside, it has a steel door and a wooden door that seal the whole thing. I will get a picture if anyone is interested. I would like to use it if I could find out anything about it. Thanks  

Bill


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome Bill. I for one would love to see some pic's of your chimney smoker

here's a diagram or two of old chimney smokers and how they worked

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-old


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2011)

I would like to see some pics also.



Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought about that one time, and the first word that came to mind was "Creosote".

I guess if you know what you're doing it would be OK.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. I would also like to see pics of the smoker.


----------



## lugnutz (Apr 2, 2011)

this should be interesting!!  Welcome to SMF!


----------



## callahan4life (Apr 2, 2011)

to SMF Wag! I'm glad you joined us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You will find this a great place for increasing your BBQ knowledge 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, from a bunch of great people. Have fun and Happy Smoking.


----------



## meateater (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## fife (Apr 3, 2011)

Good to see ya here alot of great info and good people too.


----------



## wag146 (Apr 3, 2011)

I hope this finds everyone. This is my attic smoker. Sorry the date is wrong inserted new batteries


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to SMF its nice to have ya.. lots of info and great people as well.. Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 4, 2011)

That is definitely different...


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool.... but I would definately be concerned with ruining a bunch of meat due to creasote. I would just buy or make a more modern smoker and have at it! Welcome to the forum, and thank you for sharing a cool neat piece of history with us.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cool. I'd like to know more about it.

Is there only one inlet/out let? and is there a damper to keep the smoke out? Is the hole in the corner the chimney flue or a pipe to the main flue?

Funny it so clean, like it's never been used. I noticed some repointing around the upper wood rods so someone took care of it at some point.............Dang you got my curiosity up. I'd love to see it get used if we could figure it out. more pic's !!!


----------



## wag146 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dan, I only saw one inlet and no damper. Best I can see is the fire and smoke comes from the main fireplace. This is an 1800's one about 6 feet wide and 5 feet tall like the one the pilgrims used to cook with cast iron pots and pans that swing into the fire (coals). I'll get more pictures and do a smoke test. were passing papers this week. The house was built in 1750 and has 7 fireplaces.

Bill


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 7, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Cool.... but I would definately be concerned with ruining a bunch of meat due to creasote. I would just buy or make a more modern smoker and have at it! Welcome to the forum, and thank you for sharing a cool neat piece of history with us.


x2


----------

